# diesel 75 vs. mamba 8.5



## kokopelli (Nov 17, 2006)

So I need some advice on which boat to get. Im looking for a boat that can take me into some bigger water and be able to punch holes and what not. Im a class III boater right now and wanna get into bigger stuff like shoshone on the colorado or poudre park on the poudre river. Im kinda playing with the idea of two boats right... the diesel 75 and the mamba 8.5. Any sort of advice would be great. Thanks!!


----------



## BooF4FooD (Aug 13, 2008)

can anyone compare these two boats???


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Both are good boats for what you are looking for and there are other options out there. As for the Mamba 8.5 ( a boat I paddle a fair bit ) it is a very stable kayak that does really well as a river runner. It will punch holes well and allow you to comfortably run class III - V rivers and up your game. Its a very light boat considering its size with loads of stern storage. Overall, a sweet ride that will allow you to progress quickly.

hobie


----------



## howlie (Nov 24, 2003)

This is like comparing two different color bricks - or a ford mustang and a chevy camero; they are the same for the most part. I paddled the Diesel for a couple years and loved it. My buddy paddled the Mamba and loved it. I am sure if we switched it up it would be the same. Take what Hobie said and apply it to the Diesel.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

I think the Mamba 8.5 is quite a bit bigger than the Diesel 75. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but I think the Mamba 8.0 is quite a bit closer comparison to the Diesel 75. 

I personally like the deck design on the Mamba slightly better for big water but yeah they're pretty close to the same boat.

I checked out the new diesels the other day...they definitely look like an improvement but I haven't paddled one.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Same thing*

Both boats are great. The Mamba 8.5 is a bit larger and may fit a bigger paddler better. The Mamba is a little better at surfing.

Take seat in each boat and see which is more comfortable for you. Whatever boat fits better is the right boat for you. By design both boats will work and perform the same. They are both built by the same company, so talking about plastic and constuction goes right out the window.

For me: I like the Mamba better for it's sheading upper deck and lighter wieght. 

But, you will be siked with either boat and they both the right choice. So, have fun and go get used to your new boat before the water gets here.

Wow: just checked this post started in 2006. Yikes! So, which boat did you pick? And, what do you think about it?


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

*Diesel or Hero*

Definitely the Diesel is superior, in my opinion. Possibly the best single boat ever made. Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with the Mamba. It is a good boat for sure. I think you'll find the Diesel is better in overall performance and enjoyment. My other SUV recommendation would be the Jackson Hero class. The Hero is the modern day "Y", in my opion. (The old Wave Sport Y is a classic great boat.) The Hero is a most excellent boat, ... as is the Diesel. They are two of, if not the most, greatest all-around boat designs ever created.


----------



## strainerz (Mar 7, 2009)

If you are looking for a kayak for big water III-IV the diesel is where it's at. I own a 75 and man it goes through wave trains and punches holes like they're nothing. It's easy to roll and very maneuverable. It surfs well and it has a sleek profile for a creeker/river runner. I'm a huge fan of big water and I wouldn't think twice about taking my diesel. 

I might sound like a nut hugger but this boat kicks ass.


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

i have paddled a mamba and did not like it at all. primary stability was horrible. but in comparison, one boat has bad plastic (wavesport) and the other (dagger) leaks like a sieve. kind of like comparing apples to oranges.


----------

